# The Lego Thread.



## Ratchet Cat (30 May 2020)

Hello. One thing I have found useful during lockdown is building Lego.
I found myself suffering from anxiety and this helps! I got myself a Classic Lego set and I am now building lots of different models.
Does anyone else on here use Lego? I always loved it as a child. There's loads of ideas online.
Please post some pics fellow Lego modellers!


----------



## sleuthey (30 May 2020)

My 2 year old loves his Duplo (chunkier version) . His favourite bit is tipping the whole box out onto the floor which I then have to clear up. 

They said on QI that Lego manufactures more tyres per year than any other company eg. Michelin


----------



## Handlebar Moustache (30 May 2020)

Absolutely. I adored Lego as a kid. I didn’t have the best childhood and Lego was a way to take my mind off certain highly distressing things. Obviously when I got into my teenage years and discovered girls, music, booze etc. Lego fell by the wayside.

But having kids changed all of that. Lego was a great way of teaching my kids how to build things and also - frankly - a way of rediscovering my childhood, but with the money to actually buy some big kits. My son gets so absorbed building new things, it’s a fab way to spend a few hours. 

Most of our Lego collection comes from a melange of eBay, a lady who was at East Fortune car boot sale (‘Lego lady’) that sold assorted bricks for £5 a bag, and full-price kits.

I tried the biggest technics set about five years ago (the Truck with crane on the trailer) but I am definitely not a fan of the new style of technic - would be interested to see if any on this forum are?

A part of me dreams of getting the UCS millennium falcon but I can’t stomach shelling out that amount of money for something that will just sit there.

Favourite model at the moment? The Lego Ideas Saturn V. It’s beautiful and brilliant.


----------



## Cycleops (30 May 2020)

When can we expect a 5ft long model of the starship Enterprise?


----------



## classic33 (30 May 2020)

Cycleops said:


> When can we expect a 5ft long model of the starship Enterprise?



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=s7O5jqzQ65QQ

At the opposite end of the scale


----------



## Tripster (9 Jan 2021)

To resurrect this thread I was helping my son build his Lego Technics Cement mixer just now. After an hour or so he went off to play xbox and an hour later I am still building the chassis and driveshaft. Love it still to this day. Wife comes home and just shook her head before walking off. I still have half of first book and all of second to go till its finished ! 
I put it to one side but keep looking over desperate to carry on building. 
Love lego and especially Lego Technics


----------



## bikingdad90 (9 Jan 2021)

I absolutely love Lego! My eldest is well into it. For the massive kits we prefer to go for Wilko’s own Blox as it’s cheaper but just as good. We are currently building a metre long military warship that he got for Christmas.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 Jan 2021)

My daughter (9) had two sets of Lego for Christmas from a relative. Wasn't sure how she'd take to it, but she does love Harry Potter and these were The Grand Hall and The Knight Bus. She built both of them, all by herself, in three days. No help with anything other than opening the plastic bags which were a little too tough for her. Then she came to me with her Christmas money and said she'd found another set to extend her Hogwarts Grand Hall (The Whomping Willow set) and could I order it for her. Fortunately, I found it for £20 cheaper than normal so we ordered it and she is now part way through building it - flying Ford Anglia complete and she's half way through the tree before starting on the buildings.


----------



## Tripster (9 Jan 2021)

I would have to help even if they didnt need it. Cant resist


----------



## MontyVeda (9 Jan 2021)

A couple of years ago one of my nephews got a lego (not Lego) Minion for his birthday... he (aged 6), his mother, or nana couldn't work out the instructions so i was tasked with getting the model started. It kept me (in my late 40s) quiet and occupied for a good few hours. It's relaxing.

This Xmas, my other nephew got a lego (not Lego) Man U football and i was tasked with getting it started... still strangely relaxing for a while, until the shoddy lego-like product got annoying... it's like miniature lego, with dots about 2mm diameter, made for much smaller hands than mine.

I bought them both proper Lego rally cars this Xmas... a Nissan GT-R and an Audi Quattro (80s style, my dream car as a school boy).


----------



## Tripster (9 Jan 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> A couple of years ago one of my nephews got a lego (not Lego) Minion for his birthday... he (aged 6), his mother, or nana couldn't work out the instructions so i was tasked with getting the model started.


Did someone mention lego Minion


----------



## MontyVeda (9 Jan 2021)

That's the one!

The hands were tricky... but satisfying once done


----------



## Tripster (9 Jan 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> That's the one!


We(he) got this maybe 4 years ago, he was way to young to build it so I took it upon myself to help. The following year it was the Ninjago Gallion ship, its really time I got my own Lego


----------



## MontyVeda (9 Jan 2021)

same here... i quite fancy one of these






...but i think it would look really cool in pink and purple rather than red and white.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (9 Jan 2021)

I just did the Technics Porsche 911 a couple of months ago. That was sparked by my helping out with my daughter on all her Harry Potter sets, finally I wanted a build of my own!


----------



## FishFright (9 Jan 2021)

Tripster said:


> To resurrect this thread I was helping my son build his Lego Technics Cement mixer just now. After an hour or so he went off to play xbox and an hour later I am still building the chassis and driveshaft. Love it still to this day. Wife comes home and just shook her head before walking off. I still have half of first book and all of second to go till its finished !
> I put it to one side but keep looking over desperate to carry on building.
> Love lego and especially Lego Technics



When I was a kid I loved Lego , my favourite thing to build were towers, skyscrapers etc. I got them to the ceiling a few times. I think it's a little sad that it seems to all about the kit nowadays rather than a big tub of bits and your imagination, having said that some of the Technics kits are really impressive.


----------



## Profpointy (9 Jan 2021)

Handlebar Moustache said:


> Absolutely. I adored Lego as a kid. I didn’t have the best childhood and Lego was a way to take my mind off certain highly distressing things. Obviously when I got into my teenage years and discovered girls, music, booze etc. Lego fell by the wayside.
> 
> But having kids changed all of that. Lego was a great way of teaching my kids how to build things and also - frankly - a way of rediscovering my childhood, but with the money to actually buy some big kits. My son gets so absorbed building new things, it’s a fab way to spend a few hours.
> 
> ...



A mate of mine got the lego Saturn V for his kids (yeah right, we believe him) and it is fantastic - I want one!


----------



## newts (9 Jan 2021)

I bought a few Technic sets for about £50 2nd hand back in 2002, JCB & supercar amongst them. I had great fun with our son as he grew in & out of these sets. In about 2010 I passed them onto a mate for his kids. They are hoepfully coming back soon for our grandsons to enjoy in the not to distant future. That'll be at least four young families for these sets, i'm sure that the JCB was 3rd hand by the time we got it going by it's age.


----------



## Julia9054 (9 Jan 2021)

I stood in the queue in the Lego shop with some bit of Star Wars kit for my son for Christmas a couple of years ago. Got chatting to the bloke behind me. This is for my son - he’s 20, I said. This is for MY son - he’s 35 he replied!


----------



## chriswoody (9 Jan 2021)

After playing with the kids Lego for a few years I've also ended up with some big kids Lego for birthdays and Christmas 😄












It's all very restful and some of the engineering, especially in the Saturn V is amazing.


----------



## bikingdad90 (9 Jan 2021)

I’ve took the plunge tonight and splashed out £8.99 on this kit https://www.johnlewis.com/lego-technic-42117-race-plane/p5292212 

I’m quite excited!! Looking forward to building a few pocket money builds.


----------



## Tripster (9 Jan 2021)

bikingdad90 said:


> I’ve took the plunge tonight and splashed out £8.99 on this kit https://www.johnlewis.com/lego-technic-42117-race-plane/p5292212
> 
> I’m quite excited!! Looking forward to building a few pocket money builds.


Thats brilliant, I thought it was just me  Its great for lockdown fever


----------



## Gunk (10 Jan 2021)

Just started this bad boy with my son.


----------



## Tripster (10 Jan 2021)

Gunk said:


> Just started this bad boy with my son.
> 
> View attachment 568204
> 
> ...


Ah the Bugatti.......I am thinking about the Rough Terrain crane. Wife would remove my testis if I purchased the Bugatti at that price. Looking awesome, be good to see it finished


----------



## Chris S (10 Jan 2021)




----------



## Svendo (10 Jan 2021)

Aidan (4) asked for a ‘tall castle’ and then obviously it should be on wheels!


----------



## DCBassman (10 Jan 2021)

My only Lego build in years...


----------



## mistyoptic (11 Jan 2021)

This one due to be dismantled and replaced by the Red Baron’s triplane


----------



## bikingdad90 (11 Jan 2021)

It’s arrived... let construction commence.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Jan 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> I just did the Technics Porsche 911 a couple of months ago. That was sparked by my helping out with my daughter on all her Harry Potter sets, finally I wanted a build of my own!
> 
> View attachment 568123



That's fantastic and is affordable too.

I'm fancying having a punt at this tbh:

https://www.lego.com/en-gb/product/bugatti-chiron-42083

Or this:

https://www.lego.com/en-gb/product/lamborghini-sian-fkp-37-42115


----------



## bikingdad90 (11 Jan 2021)

I told my wife about that kit, she said buy that and I am changing the locks 😂. Best stick to cheaper kits!


----------



## Oldhippy (11 Jan 2021)

I want the Millennium Falcon but the price is eyewatering!


----------



## Tripster (11 Jan 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> That's fantastic and is affordable too.
> 
> I'm fancying having a punt at this tbh:
> 
> ...



@Gunk is on with the Bugatti bad boy. I prefer that to the Lambo. Astonishing price...


----------



## Tripster (11 Jan 2021)

I like the agricultural or construction models. The rough terrain crane has extending boom and 4 wheel drive. 
Not a fan of some that utilise iPhone apps to control. It feels like it’s not in the spirit of Lego which avoided all this screen time app modern crap.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Jan 2021)

Tripster said:


> @Gunk is on with the Bugatti bad boy. I prefer that to the Lambo. Astonishing price...



I've just dragged Lovely Wife over to have a look.

I'm hoping that the Bug' has been added to my surprise present list for good behaviour.

Failing that, next Xmas will do.


----------



## Tripster (11 Jan 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I've just dragged Lovely Wife over to have a look.
> 
> I'm hoping that the Bug' has been added to my surprise present list for good behaviour.
> 
> Failing that, next Xmas will do.


My wife shakes her head and laughs. She can see the anxiety building as I look at the half finished cement mixer in room. How my lad can calmly resist finishing it is beyond me


----------



## CanucksTraveller (11 Jan 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> That's fantastic and is affordable too.
> 
> I'm fancying having a punt at this tbh:
> 
> ...



Oh believe me, I'd have either of those too if (a) I had any shelf space left, and (b) Mrs C wouldn't kill me. Enjoy!


----------



## MontyVeda (11 Jan 2021)

FishFright said:


> When I was a kid I loved Lego , my favourite thing to build were towers, skyscrapers etc. I got them to the ceiling a few times. *I think it's a little sad that it seems to all about the kit nowadays rather than a big tub of bits and your imagination*, having said that some of the Technics kits are really impressive.


A couple of years back my niece bought a lego tower block for her boys. She thought it would look really nice displayed on their chest of drawers. They built it and it was displayed, for about two days until they dismantled it and played with all the pieces. She was livid. I was very proud of them. Lego is a toy after all, not an ornament.


----------



## Oldhippy (11 Jan 2021)

It is also both though. There are some pretty spectacular things done with Lego.


----------



## Tripster (11 Jan 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> A couple of years back my niece bought a lego tower block for her boys. She thought it would look really nice displayed on their chest of drawers. They built it and it was displayed, for about two days until they dismantled it and played with all the pieces. She was livid. I was very proud of them. Lego is a toy after all, not an ornament.


Just glue the bricks as you build then they can never take it apart...play all they want but not breaking it


----------



## Tripster (11 Jan 2021)

FishFright said:


> When I was a kid I loved Lego , my favourite thing to build were towers, skyscrapers etc. I got them to the ceiling a few times. I think it's a little sad that it seems to all about the kit nowadays rather than a big tub of bits and your imagination, having said that some of the Technics kits are really impressive.


To build some of the more impressive kits from own imagination would cost a fortune to bus the ‘bespoke’ parts. Agreed the big tub of bits and imagination is Lego at its purest and really brings out the best in kids but some things they could just never build without the specialist parts. To watch them build gearboxes, driveshafts and the like, understand how it moves and creates motion and ask questions is something special. Few toys bring that out in a child. The big kits are great as is the bucket of bricks


----------



## Tripster (11 Jan 2021)

bikingdad90 said:


> I told my wife about that kit, she said buy that and I am changing the locks 😂. Best stick to cheaper kits!


Ha ha ! Then I will make a key from Lego and thwart your dastardly plan !!!!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Jan 2021)

Speedbuilt Bugatti - brilliant!


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-19bwUeUB7g


£60 off at the moment from Argos.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> It is also both though. There are some pretty spectacular things done with Lego.


----------



## Tripster (11 Jan 2021)

could he open that box any slower  sooooooo tempted. Google’s Argos


----------



## bikingdad90 (12 Jan 2021)

She is built!


----------



## Tripster (12 Jan 2021)

bikingdad90 said:


> She is built!
> View attachment 568535


 Very nice


----------



## bikingdad90 (12 Jan 2021)

Tripster said:


> Very nice


Not bad for £8.99 really. 160 odd pieces and the propeller spins turning the undercarriage wheels round.


----------



## Tripster (12 Jan 2021)

bikingdad90 said:


> Not bad for £8.99 really. 160 odd pieces and the propeller spins turning the undercarriage wheels round.


Thats a cracking build for under a tenner


----------



## Tripster (12 Jan 2021)

Bag two finished, son loves the drive shaft, 4wd and moving pistons. Can’t wait for it finishing.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (13 Jan 2021)

chriswoody said:


> View attachment 568166



I did the VW camper van in November, that's a nice build... I'm lucky that my wife likes it as a sort of kitsch ornament, so it sits on the fireplace in the lounge. Then last night she said to me... "You know what, that would look really nice if it could somehow be lit up inside, like someone's living in it". Ah, I thought, I'm pretty sure you can get kits for that. And of course, you can! So I ordered one of the Lightailing kits that gets here today, and that'll be my little project tonight while I have a wee glass of something. Pics (of the lit up van) later.... 
I see they do one for the Beetle too, just in case you needed my help to lighten your wallet any further. 


View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07DCRZTHC/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Jan 2021)

Very tempted:

https://www.lego.com/en-gb/product/lamborghini-sian-fkp-37-42115

Some reviews complain of the lime green parts not matching each other though.

Nice too!

https://www.lego.com/en-us/product/ferrari-488-gte-af-corse-51-42125


----------



## bikingdad90 (16 Jan 2021)

That’s 9p/brick on average. When geeking out, if you find a kit with no stickers or few stickers involved the cost per brick drops to closer to 5p/brick.


----------



## mistyoptic (16 Jan 2021)

Top trumps


View: https://youtu.be/cHxbMVSNP_k


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Jan 2021)

bikingdad90 said:


> That’s 9p/brick on average. When geeking out, if you find a kit with no stickers or few stickers involved the cost per brick drops to closer to 5p/brick.



I think the Lambo has very few stickers.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (16 Jan 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Very tempted:
> 
> https://www.lego.com/en-gb/product/lamborghini-sian-fkp-37-42115
> 
> ...



The Porsche 911 RSR is like that, some pieces look bright white, some a kind of an off white, it's caused by some pieces (wheel arches for example) being a slightly porous plastic rather than the smooth finish of the flat panels. It doesn't jump out at you though, I find it doesn't annoy me anywhere near as much as the undersized wheels annoy me on the Porsche. 

I think when you pay 350 notes for a kit though your expectations are high. 

It's funny seeing your post as I caught myself checking which Argos branches had the Lamborghini and Bugatti kits in stock earlier.. I nearly went for it!


----------



## CanucksTraveller (16 Jan 2021)

Away from Technic kits for a minute, although my daughter likes City and Harry Potter sets, she actually much prefers the free building. She's got two big buckets of mixed bricks and likes doing house layouts. I remember doing that!


----------



## chriswoody (16 Jan 2021)

So decided to rip apart the Beetle and with the help of my son we've rebuilt it into a beach buggy type car using some free instructions from the internet. A very pleasant way to pass a few dreary afternoons and the finished product looks quite good. I especially love the details in the back.


----------



## Tripster (16 Jan 2021)

It actually tips lego bricks cement  Love it....even though its not mine


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Jan 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> The Porsche 911 RSR is like that, some pieces look bright white, some a kind of an off white, it's caused by some pieces (wheel arches for example) being a slightly porous plastic rather than the smooth finish of the flat panels. It doesn't jump out at you though, I find it doesn't annoy me anywhere near as much as the undersized wheels annoy me on the Porsche.
> 
> I think when you pay 350 notes for a kit though your expectations are high.
> 
> It's funny seeing your post as I caught myself checking which Argos branches had the Lamborghini and Bugatti kits in stock earlier.. I nearly went for it!



The Lambo does look really sexy I have to say.

I like the look of the Ferrari, don't fancy doing all the stickers though (hated doing them on my Airfix/Tamiya kits tbh) but I've seen it on the web completed unstickered ie devoid of all the sponsership ones.

I did read about the different coloured whites on the Porsche but it does look nice- there's a vid online (YT) that shows how to lower the Porsche which makes the wheels look better.


----------



## chriswoody (18 Jan 2021)

I knew I should have popped this thread on ignore. Now look what I've gone and bought!

It only cost €30 and my son's having a ball putting it together with me. As well as having a second official model you can also build, there are a fair few alternative one online as well. Should keep us amused through lockdown.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (22 Jan 2021)

Oh how I fought inwardly about the Bugatti and the Lamborghini and I nearly, so nearly got one of them, but the cost is pretty huge and not an easy sell to the family. Then I read reviews of the Land Rover Defender... (I hate the actual car itself, but somehow the Technic kit looks cooler), and builders said it was a better build for the money than the supercars, so I first treated the Mrs and daughter to something they wanted, then went and got one. 





Almost three hours so far, just to build the gearbox! It's nice to put together though. Approx 2600 pieces in all, so a thousand more than the Porsche RSR, but a thousand less than the Bugatti!


----------



## bikingdad90 (23 Jan 2021)

@chriswoody for your lads birthday how about this? It’s big enough to hold the car you’ve just built. 
https://www.lego.com/en-gb/product/car-transporter-42098


----------



## chriswoody (23 Jan 2021)

bikingdad90 said:


> @chriswoody for your lads birthday how about this? It’s big enough to hold the car you’ve just built.
> https://www.lego.com/en-gb/product/car-transporter-42098



That certainly would be good, sadly I really can't justify the cost. We did have an enjoyable few days putting the car together and he was fascinated to see how all the gears meshed together to make the steering and engine work.

Knowing how big the car is now it's finished, that transporter must be huge.


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2021)

https://www.lego.com/en-gb/product/ducati-panigale-v4-r-42107


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Feb 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Oh how I fought inwardly about the Bugatti and the Lamborghini and I nearly, so nearly got one of them, but the cost is pretty huge and not an easy sell to the family. Then I read reviews of the Land Rover Defender... (I hate the actual car itself, but somehow the Technic kit looks cooler), and builders said it was a better build for the money than the supercars, so I first treated the Mrs and daughter to something they wanted, then went and got one.
> View attachment 570207
> 
> 
> ...



That's a really cool kit.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Feb 2021)

Ferrari available at a really hot price at Amazon:


View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/LEGO-42125-Exclusive-Collectible-Collectors/dp/B08G4PB494/ref=asc_df_B08G4PB494/?tag=googshopuk-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=463113928254&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=11921843130589254696&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9046716&hvtargid=pla-1032734111513&psc=1


----------



## Electric_Andy (11 Feb 2021)

I had quite a few kits when I was younger. Sadly my mum gave it all away to a church jumble sale.


----------



## Gunk (14 Feb 2021)

I did a bit more on the Chiron this afternoon, gearbox and engine built.


----------



## Julia9054 (14 Feb 2021)

My son has this. Bought for him by an ex partner who clearly didn’t mind going out with a massive man-child





I bought some Lego wine glasses and did this. 
It took him a year to notice. Not quite sure how I managed to contain myself


----------



## Gunk (18 Feb 2021)

Some more progress on the Chiron this afternoon, still three boxes to go!


----------



## Gunk (19 Feb 2021)

It’s starting to look like a car, it’s endless, I wish I had never started it!


----------



## Tripster (19 Feb 2021)

You are loving it really


----------



## Gunk (21 Feb 2021)

I finally finished it this afternoon, it was a monster job. Worth it though, an amazing model!


----------



## chriswoody (12 Mar 2021)

Over the last week's we have been busy building some of the alternative models for the Corvette.





















There's certainly some creative folk out there, I couldn't have dreamed these up myself.


----------



## mistyoptic (31 Mar 2021)

Dear Easter Bunny...

https://www.lego.com/en-gb/product/...H_20210331_EXCL_SPACE_SHUTTLE_LAUNCH_A_GL_ABI


----------



## Low Gear Guy (11 Apr 2021)

Small but perfectly formed


----------



## cookiemonster (9 May 2021)

Ooooo... there's a Lego thread here. Why did no-one tell me?

Anyhoo, working on the Saturn V rocket then moving onto the Star Wars X wing fighter. 

Photos when I'm done.


----------



## bikingdad90 (30 May 2021)

My son has just had his birthday and got some Lego kits. This is one of the builds. A pull back technics kit with bike, trailer and lorry. The motorbike has a pull back motor, the trailer goes up and down and the steering on the truck works. It’s Lego kit 42106.


----------



## kayakerles (6 Jul 2021)

FishFright said:


> When I was a kid I loved Lego , my favourite thing to build were towers, skyscrapers etc. I got them to the ceiling a few times. I think it's a little sad that it seems to all about the kit nowadays rather than a big tub of bits and your imagination, having said that some of the Technics kits are really impressive.


Maybe we’re just too old fashioned, FF, but I'm with you. I still like playing with the original Legos, when we were left to create from our imagination. 
















But different toys for different boys (or girls). Hats off to the peeps that have the determination and project mindset to stick with those kits (and the same for people who can build complicated models.)


----------



## steveindenmark (14 Jul 2021)

David Beckham has a great lego collection. He has always made them.

https://enstocks3.top/products.aspx?cname=david+beckham+lego+collection&cid=152


----------



## steveindenmark (14 Jul 2021)

It was suggested that I start making lego to get movement back in my hands after my accident. Jannie is a whiz at them. But she is Danish.


----------



## bikingdad90 (17 Oct 2021)

One from the 80’s I believe (before my time) an Audi Sport rally, kit 76897.


----------



## newts (26 Oct 2021)

Lego Air Tech Claw Rig, the pneumatics are all still working after almost 30 years


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (27 Oct 2021)

I’ve started to suffer quite a bit with arthritis in my hands and have decided to have a go at a Lego Technic kit to try and retain the dexterity in my fingers.

I’ve ordered the 42110 Land Rover Defender kit as a first go.

That should keep me busy for a while. 😬


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2021)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I’ve started to suffer quite a bit with arthritis in my hands and have decided to have a go at a Lego Technic kit to try and retain the dexterity in my fingers.
> 
> I’ve ordered the 42110 Land Rover Defender kit as a first go.
> 
> That should keep me busy for a while. 😬


Will you be putting the lighting kit on it?


----------



## CanucksTraveller (27 Oct 2021)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I’ve started to suffer quite a bit with arthritis in my hands and have decided to have a go at a Lego Technic kit to try and retain the dexterity in my fingers.
> 
> I’ve ordered the 42110 Land Rover Defender kit as a first go.
> 
> That should keep me busy for a while. 😬


It's very good that kit, I really enjoyed it. I hope it does your fingers good, it's really detailed and satisfying to put together.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (27 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Will you be putting the lighting kit on it?


The lighting kit for the Land Rover, I wasn't sure about. I think it's quite a dear one, or maybe I thought the pictures didn't make me convinced it needs one, but I decided against it. 
I did do the lighting kits on the T1 and T2 VW buses, those models really lend themselves to being lit at night.


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> The lighting kit for the Land Rover, I wasn't sure about. I think it's quite a dear one, or maybe I thought the pictures didn't make me convinced it needs one, but I decided against it.
> I did do the lighting kits on the T1 and T2 VW buses, those models really lend themselves to being lit at night.
> View attachment 615388
> 
> View attachment 615389


Was in a LEGO store earlier today, and saw the Landrover kit, built up, with the lights fitted.


----------



## newts (27 Oct 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> The lighting kit for the Land Rover, I wasn't sure about. I think it's quite a dear one, or maybe I thought the pictures didn't make me convinced it needs one, but I decided against it.
> I did do the lighting kits on the T1 and T2 VW buses, those models really lend themselves to being lit at night.
> View attachment 615388
> 
> View attachment 615389


Love the campers, very tempted on the T1.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (27 Oct 2021)

newts said:


> Love the campers, very tempted on the T1.


The T1 is nice, bit fiddly and tricky in parts and sections can fall off while you're attaching others but you get there, even if you have to do a rebuild on a section. It's a common complaint with the roof and windscreen, and a bit keeps falling off the engine if you open the engine bay too often, but it's not too bad. 
The T2 is a third bigger and more detailed, I'd say a far better build, the kitchen, (full fridge, kettle on the stove, gas bottle, and sink with tap) is just a delight. But again fiddly, sections (for me the cab roof, tailgate and front face) fall apart easily when handled and again it's a common complaint, but you get there with a rebuild of a problematic section. It's really nice finished, probably my favourite kit I've done.


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2021)

The Lego store had a Bugatti, reduced to clear at £349.99.

Anyone fancy a challenge?
https://www.theverge.com/tldr/2018/8/30/17799628/lego-drivable-bugatti-chiron-1-million-pieces


----------



## Gunk (27 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> The Lego store had a Bugatti, reduced to clear at £349.99.
> 
> Anyone fancy a challenge?
> https://www.theverge.com/tldr/2018/8/30/17799628/lego-drivable-bugatti-chiron-1-million-pieces



If you back a few pages you’ll see I’ve built one with my son


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2021)

Gunk said:


> If you back a few pages you’ll see I’ve built one with my son


The 1,000,000 piece kit!!


----------



## Gunk (28 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> The 1,000,000 piece kit!!



No the regular one, that took long enough!


----------



## Heigue'r (28 Oct 2021)

Looking forward to Titanic,will pick up at some point down the line when someone has a deal on it
https://www.lego.com/en-gb/product/lego-titanic-10294


----------



## Johnno260 (7 Dec 2021)

I have really gotten into Lego since lockdown, more so while I was in isolation.

This is a kit I was gifted and it was fun.






I found the Dodge Charger cheap somewhere and built this up.












My current kit I found cheap on EBay, it was a decent price and I could use a voucher.


















The Lamborghini is a beast of a kit, even partially built like this it has some weight to it.

I have been looking at some others, the Saturn V looks great and Ecto-1 from Ghostbusters looks fun.


----------



## Heigue'r (10 Dec 2021)

The Saturn V is a great build,easily one of the best,some amazing techniques in it


----------



## icowden (10 Dec 2021)

Heigue'r said:


> The Saturn V is a great build,easily one of the best,some amazing techniques in it


I echo that sentiment. The Lego piano is also awesome (especially if you are a musician or like pianos).
My other favourites at the moment are my lego Ecto 1 (small version) and the Lunar lander.
Lego F1 car is also a fun build.

At the moment I *REALLY* want to build this

https://rebrickable.com/mocs/MOC-60...for-saturn-v-2130992176-with-crawler/#details


----------



## Gunk (10 Dec 2021)

This has just been released

https://www.lego.com/en-gb/product/bmw-m-1000-rr-42130


----------



## icowden (10 Dec 2021)

Gunk said:


> This has just been released
> https://www.lego.com/en-gb/product/bmw-m-1000-rr-42130



Hmmm....

I'd rather have this:-

https://www.lego.com/en-gb/product/at-at-75313


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2021)

icowden said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> I'd rather have this:-
> 
> https://www.lego.com/en-gb/product/at-at-75313


Saw one person buying two at the Leeds Lego store today.


----------



## Johnno260 (15 Dec 2021)

The Sian is coming along well, not much longer now to finish it I think, I have been dragging this out to enjoy it as much as possible.














It’s going to be huge.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (15 Dec 2021)

Johnno260 said:


> The Sian is coming along well, not much longer now to finish it I think, I have been dragging this out to enjoy it as much as possible.
> View attachment 622182
> 
> View attachment 622183
> ...



I’ve got the Lambo saved up for the week between Christmas and New Year.

Currently building a Willys Jeep MOC from from my Land Rover Defender kit pieces.


----------



## Johnno260 (15 Dec 2021)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I’ve got the Lambo saved up for the week between Christmas and New Year.
> 
> Currently building a Willys Jeep MOC from from my Land Rover Defender kit pieces.


Take your time with the gearbox, I would imagine having to remove it to correct something would be an utter pain.


----------



## icowden (15 Dec 2021)

Johnno260 said:


> Take your time with the gearbox, I would imagine having to remove it to correct something would be an utter pain.



Also make sure the steering is true. I still have to take my Lego f1 car to bits as the steering wheel is pointing to the right when the front wheels are straight. very annoying.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (16 Dec 2021)

Johnno260 said:


> Take your time with the gearbox, I would imagine having to remove it to correct something would be an utter pain.



I find that the gearboxes are the most enjoyable part.

The Willys Jeep MOC has a nice 4-speed H-pattern gearbox as part of the build.

I made a schoolboy error early on this build though, and put one of the diffs in the wrong way round which resulted in the front and rear wheels turning in opposite directions when you turn the prop shaft. Oops!
All sorted now though.


----------



## Johnno260 (16 Dec 2021)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I find that the gearboxes are the most enjoyable part.
> 
> The Willys Jeep MOC has a nice 4-speed H-pattern gearbox as part of the build.
> 
> ...



oh I enjoyed the gearbox, I did look at some tips online when I started as it was the first part you start with, and I didn’t want it to be in-correct as it was my first car using a gearbox.

One thing I did was use a very fine flat bladed screw driver and made sure none of the cogs were flush against something creating any friction I just centred it and the gear changes seem very smooth.

The box and instructions for this set are brilliant as well.


----------



## Gunk (17 Dec 2021)

It looks very similar to the Chiron I built last Christmas


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Dec 2021)

Heigue'r said:


> Looking forward to Titanic,will pick up at some point down the line when someone has a deal on it
> https://www.lego.com/en-gb/product/lego-titanic-10294



Not bad at all - but where is the hole in the Hull?


----------



## Johnno260 (18 Dec 2021)

It’s completed, I added my Senna and Charger for scale, the Sian is huge.


----------



## Johnno260 (18 Dec 2021)

lol my daughter said I did the pictures in the wrong order.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (18 Dec 2021)

Johnno260 said:


> lol my daughter said I did the pictures in the wrong order.
> View attachment 622685
> 
> View attachment 622686


I found the Senna to be a disappointing build.

Too many stickers and most of the build was purely for cosmetic pursposes.


----------



## Johnno260 (18 Dec 2021)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I found the Senna to be a disappointing build.
> 
> Too many stickers and most of the build was purely for cosmetic pursposes.



I didn’t like the stickers, the charger had a few, the Sian zero.


----------



## Gunk (18 Dec 2021)

I do love the fact that if you squint with these Lego models they then look quite realistic.


----------



## Johnno260 (18 Dec 2021)

Gunk said:


> I do love the fact that if you squint with these Lego models they then look quite realistic.



The Charger and the Sian really do look good, I’m tempted by the Saturn 5 next, but Ecto-1 looks so good.


----------



## steveindenmark (4 Jan 2022)

Jannie and I enjoyed a couple of days building the double decker bus. We bought it as a joint gift for Christmas.😁 We added some Christmas lights for effect. 😁


----------



## Gunk (6 Feb 2022)

I enjoyed putting this together over the weekend


----------



## Johnno260 (19 May 2022)

oh my I need to sell some stuff I think.

https://www.lego.com/en-gb/product/optimus-prime-10302

And it transforms.


----------



## Willd (22 Jul 2022)

Anyone collecting the Muppet minifigures? We have a spare  Janice, available to swap


----------



## Chromatic (8 Aug 2022)

Not quite as sophisticated a product as other posts here but here is my latest Lego purchase.


----------



## Casper1978 (5 Sep 2022)

Ratchet Cat said:


> Hello. One thing I have found useful during lockdown is building Lego.
> I found myself suffering from anxiety and this helps! I got myself a Classic Lego set and I am now building lots of different models.
> Does anyone else on here use Lego? I always loved it as a child. There's loads of ideas online.
> Please post some pics fellow Lego modellers!
> ...



I like old meccano , which I still build , I built Lego also as a kid . Very satisfying . Keep the pics coming 👍


----------



## Casper1978 (5 Sep 2022)

CanucksTraveller said:


> I just did the Technics Porsche 911 a couple of months ago. That was sparked by my helping out with my daughter on all her Harry Potter sets, finally I wanted a build of my own!
> 
> View attachment 568123



I built a few of this type while I was laid up after breaking my hip in a cycle crash . Brilliant how far things have come 👍


----------



## Johnno260 (11 Oct 2022)

Has anyone else used the actual Lego site to order kits?

I placed an order over 24hrs ago and it still says “just placed” and nothing else appears to have progressed. 

I tried the live chat but it’s always a bot.


----------



## lazybloke (11 Oct 2022)

My son wanted the lego star wars death star, for a few hundred quid. Instead we downloaded a pdf of the instructions and built it from what we had!
All the wrong colours, not quite so menacing!


----------



## Jameshow (11 Oct 2022)

Johnno260 said:


> Has anyone else used the actual Lego site to order kits?
> 
> I placed an order over 24hrs ago and it still says “just placed” and nothing else appears to have progressed.
> 
> I tried the live chat but it’s always a bot.



What did you order PM me and I'll see if I can help...!🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Johnno260 (11 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> What did you order PM me and I'll see if I can help...!🤔🤔🤔



It was the Optimus Prime kit, they reduced the price and it come down to what I had saved haha


----------



## Willd (12 Oct 2022)

Johnno260 said:


> Has anyone else used the actual Lego site to order kits?
> 
> I placed an order over 24hrs ago and it still says “just placed” and nothing else appears to have progressed.
> 
> I tried the live chat but it’s always a bot.


Yes, as they were giving away a "free" set with the Van Gough Starry Night set I got for my daughter's birthday. I remember a lot of emails and it came in 2 deliveries, but apart from that there were no noticeable issues. A lot of the sites offering it slightly cheaper looked pretty scammy


----------



## Jameshow (12 Oct 2022)

Johnno260 said:


> It was the Optimus Prime kit, they reduced the price and it come down to what I had saved haha



Did you get it?


----------



## Johnno260 (12 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Did you get it?



I have it ordered via LEGOs official site, customer services have replied and said the order is progressing but the status on the websites not for some reason.


----------



## Johnno260 (21 Oct 2022)

Has anyone ordered or built a Cobi set before? They have a Topgun licensed F14 and I’m very tempted.


----------

